# Dentist office



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Main line stoppage- first time ran cable and cleared on retrieve and pulled back dental floss, a month later another stoppage, nothing retrieved, ran camera all ok. A month later pulled back one "flushable wipe" and one tampon. They are using glacier bay dual flush toilets and cottonelle toilet paper. They are also using commercial seat covers and stoppage is always cleared upon retrieve. Told them to stop the seat covers, the other stuff can't really be controlled. Is there anything else I'm missing?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

It sounds like a soft stoppage so next time try pushing your camera through it to possibly get a clue from the other side. I've had a few I've done like that and they were cast iron and have been chronic monthly soft tissue clogs clinging to the walls of the rough cast iron. I descaled them all and gave a long warranty and months later they're finally staying open.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks Sierra, I'll give that a shot next time


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> It sounds like a soft stoppage so next time try pushing your camera through it to possibly get a clue from the other side. I've had a few I've done like that and they were cast iron and have been chronic monthly soft tissue clogs clinging to the walls of the rough cast iron. I descaled them all and gave a long warranty and months later they're finally staying open.



Agreed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Razzy7 (Nov 16, 2015)

New to the game what is the descale process involve?


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Descaling is usually done with a jetter, but the best way is with a jackhammer and shovel.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Descaling is the process of removing any oxidation and scale buildup from the inside of metallic pipe. There are several ways to skin that cat and some of us have some pretty crazy tools to accomplish that task.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

We have used a picote maxi miller 





 - Video Tube for YouTube -


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

My problem with Descaling is the scale that is knocked loose. The only way in am ever able to get all that crap out is by jetting upstream. I don't try anymore unless I can jet from a manhole or if i can dig up a portion of the line. Otherwise I am left with 1 1/2" of loose scale at the bottom of the pipe with no way to push it into the city main.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

cable or root said:


> My problem with Descaling is the scale that is knocked loose. The only way in am ever able to get all that crap out is by jetting upstream. I don't try anymore unless I can jet from a manhole or if i can dig up a portion of the line. Otherwise I am left with 1 1/2" of loose scale at the bottom of the pipe with no way to push it into the city main.


That doesn't seem to be a problem for me and I descale some heavily crusted cast iron.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

cable or root said:


> My problem with Descaling is the scale that is knocked loose. The only way in am ever able to get all that crap out is by jetting upstream. I don't try anymore unless I can jet from a manhole or if i can dig up a portion of the line. Otherwise I am left with 1 1/2" of loose scale at the bottom of the pipe with no way to push it into the city main.


Have you tried a jetter head like this. This could help you when your on the wrong side.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

cable or root said:


> Descaling is usually done with a jetter, but the best way is with a jackhammer and shovel.


Descaled this one with a jackhammer and shovel


----------

